# Would this be feasible



## BuzzGlo (14/9/15)

I was wondering if vendors sell blank nic liquid. 

So maybe 
250ml 3mg 50/50
250ml 6mg 50/50
250ml 12mg 50/50

250ml 3mg 80/20
250ml 6mg 80/20
250ml 12mg 80/20

I think there would be a market for people who want to diy but dont want to spend the time mixing the pg vg and nic. 

Imagine just re-bottling the pre mix adding your concentrates, steeping for a while and go.

My bottle of nic will probably last me a year or two at the rate i'm headed.

IDK is it bad to do this, like more risk of degradation of the nic or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (14/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I was wondering if vendors sell blank nic liquid.
> 
> So maybe
> 250ml 3mg 50/50
> ...


i don't think this would be feasible as a DIY myself its easy to get the bases to that nic level and having it premixed would end up costing more to save 5 mins of effort but then there are lazy people who i guess would pay but i'm sure it would be a very small percentage the other thing is i change my ratios often as i make juice for my parents and they prefer different strengths as well but please this is my own opinion don't hit me over the head with a frozen tuna


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/15)

I don't think there is too much effort in mixing bases, however, I do think there could be a market for premixed flavour concentrates though. If both the flavour premix and the base can be purchased at the same retailer then the user would just need to mix Part A with Part B at the suggested percentage and voila, juice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (14/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't think there is too much effort in mixing bases, however, I do think there could be a market for premixed flavour concentrates though. If both the flavour premix and the base can be purchased at the same retailer then the user would just need to mix Part A with Part B at the suggested percentage and voila, juice


now thats a plan !


----------



## Andre (14/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't think there is too much effort in mixing bases, however, I do think there could be a market for premixed flavour concentrates though. If both the flavour premix and the base can be purchased at the same retailer then the user would just need to mix Part A with Part B at the suggested percentage and voila, juice


Like this - http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/DIY-eLiquids?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (14/9/15)

Andre said:


> Like this - http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/DIY-eLiquids?


agree but can not justify paying that price for the premix nic bases i mean have a look at this it is ridiculous dunno if this is a vendor on this forum but come on 

http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/DIY...se-E-Mix/50ml-Drag-On-Base-PG-VG-Mix-0mg-Zero


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/9/15)

Andre said:


> Like this - http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/DIY-eLiquids?



awesome


----------



## Eequinox (14/9/15)

sorry used the wrong link 

http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/DIY-eLiquids/DIY-Unflavored-Base-E-Mix?product_id=269

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> sorry used the wrong link
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/DIY-eLiquids/DIY-Unflavored-Base-E-Mix?product_id=269


Yo, not cheap. Better off buying the finished flavoured juice...?


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I was wondering if vendors sell blank nic liquid.
> 
> So maybe
> 250ml 3mg 50/50
> ...


@drew over at Valley Vaper does 100ml bottles either 100% vg or pg, or 50/50 and you can specify nic strength.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Necris (14/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> sorry used the wrong link
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/DIY-eLiquids/DIY-Unflavored-Base-E-Mix?product_id=269


thats robbery,straight up
apologies to eciggies,but thats just insane


----------

